# i am here



## BBJ (Jul 15, 2003)

Hello, im BBJ. im 21 and from Australia. im 5'10" and 98kgs(216lbs) approx. i used to be pretty badly overweight, peaked at over 120kgs (265+ lbs), then joined gym/stopped eating crap and over time dropped to 85kgs(187lbs), then hit weights alot harder and got to where i am now. i personally think i still look a bit flabby, so im looking to build up a bit more to sort of 'fill out'. So ive come here to occasionally get some advice and info when i need it from those with experience. I probably wont ask too many questions, but when i do they will no doubt be stupid ones, so i apologise in advance. 

Thanks, and hello... again.


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 15, 2003)

Hey BBJ there are no stupid questions so don't worry   Have a good time and hope you find some good info to help you


----------



## I Are Baboon (Jul 15, 2003)

Hi BBJ!  Thank you for the metric to english conversions.


----------



## Arnold (Jul 15, 2003)

BBJ welcome to IM!


----------



## Jodi (Jul 15, 2003)

Welcome!!!


----------

